# New Gun Question (Break in)



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

I am a rookie when it comes to guns in general so I am relying on all of my info to come from the internet as i don't really have anyone I know into this stuff.

I would like to know when I pick my XD-9 up wednesday what should I do before shooting?

Does the gun need to be oiled before first shooting session?

Is there a break in procedure or do I just go and shoot whatever amount of rounds suits me?

I plan on cleaning the gun after every trip to the range. I have taken a basic pistol class where they showed us how to clean guns, but are there any tips you can provide? I plan on grabbing a pistol cleaning kit and a bore snake.

What are the areas that you oil on your XD? I've read through the manual, but it's pretty generic on the cleaning procedure.

Thanks for any help you offer.

PS if you can point me in the direction of a website or other thread showing what to do that would be great as well.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I like to field strip a new gun and clean it with old Hoppes#9. I use Gun Butter for my oil but any good grade gun will do till you find what you like. Look at your manuel and lube accordingly. If its a auto don't over do it. Any oil and grit from the gun will mess it up in a hurry if you over do it. More is not better in this case. Put back together and head to the range and let the fun begin. Good luck.


----------



## Wheels (Oct 9, 2006)

Clean the grease from the gun first. Just use a rag or some cotton cleaning pads. 
Lube gun with clp or the stuff that baldy said to use. 
shoot the gun
clean the gun
go back to range and get someones opinion on how you cleaned the gun. I keept putting too much oil on my gun at first. 
The xd 9mm is a great gun. I love to take care of my xd and I shoot my guns for about 1000 rounds a week.


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Great thanks for the info. I assume a oil will be supplied with my pistol cleaning kit? I'll just ask them what they have and what they use. They were helpful before so I'm sure they will help me with what is the best product.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The XD is a good choice. I have a Tactical 40. Get a can or 2 of Birchwood/Casey Gun Scrubber from Wally Mart ( synthetic safe there are 2 types ) plus a small brush.
Also pick up a pistol or general purpose cleaning Kit while at WM.

Break the gun down per manual so you have have the slide, barrel, guide rod and spring seperated from the grip assembly.

Spray clean everything use the brush to loosen any deposits you see.

Use Hoppes #9 or equivelant per instructions on bottle.

If you have compressed air available then blow dry what you sprayed with Gun Scrubber. If not wipe then allow to air dry.

I oil all pivot points with Rem Oil, a little bit goes a long way. Any good gun lube will work. I also use very small dab of gun grease on slide contact points. In addition I wipe all surfaces with a rag or patch with rem oil on it. The barrel interior must be dry so don't oil it but do wipe lube on exterior.

I have used this routine on my XD and it has performed flawlessly for 3500 to 4000 rounds.

I shoot IPSC twice a month and watch other people fight poorly maintained guns that jam frequently while my XD just keeps humming along.

Good luck:smt1099


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Great! thanks for the info. When you say to wipe the gun down with oil, does that include the grip and the entire gun? Does it leave it oily to the touch (slipping from hands)?

I had a rental one time that was very oily and it was uncomfortable to hold and the first shot sprayed oil all over my arm. I'm assuming they over oiled?

Also, it' seems there is no true break in procedure other than cleaning the gun. So is it safe to say I am ok going and shooting 200 rounds the first outing with it?


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

> So is it safe to say I am ok going and shooting 200 rounds the first outing with it?


Only if you can stop yourself after just 200 rounds... More likely you'll go buy another box or two and double that number.

Like the old potato chip ad: "Bet you can't just shoot 200 rounds."

Have fun!


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Brought it home tonight.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

sje0123 said:


> Great! thanks for the info. When you say to wipe the gun down with oil, does that include the grip and the entire gun? Does it leave it oily to the touch (slipping from hands)?
> 
> You definitely don't want the grip slippery with oil. The slide and barrel should be wiped down with oil. A very small amount only, no drips. Pivot points whithin the grip assembly can use a very small amount of oil. I finish wipe everything off with a Silicone cloth. This will return some shine to the plastic which was removed by solvent and remove any excess oil which might be present. The grip should not be slippery when you are through.
> 
> Your new toy looks great, enjoy.:smt1099


----------

